# Slovak: mít zaracha (CZ)



## Encolpius

Zdravím, tu sa píše, že český výraz "mít zaracha" pochádza z maďarčiny, čo nie je až tak zaujímavé, ale uvádzajú, že sa slovo dostalo do češtiny cez slovenčinu. Lenže v žiadnom slovníku som nenašiel nejaký slovenský ekvivalent českého slova "zarach"...napadá vás niečo? Ďakujem.


----------



## Azori

Určite je to z maďarčiny? Nemohlo by to nejako súvisieť so slovami zaraziť, zarážka ap.? V zmysle "zastaviť niečo" - napr. zaraziť niekomu vychádzky - a z toho vyplývajúce domáce väzenie. V súčasnej spisovnej slovenčine asi nie je podobne alebo rovnako znejúce slovo s takým významom prebraté z maďarčiny (ale možno sa používalo niekedy v minulosti).


----------



## DeeDol

V hovorovej slovenčine sa používa "mať zaracha" presne ako v češtine (mať domáce väzenie), ale Krátky slovník slovenského jazyka (KSSJ) toto slovo neuvádza. (KSSJ žiaľ neuvádza veľa slov, ktoré sa bežne používajú, ani ako "hovorové" či "slangové"...)
O pôvode toho výrazu neviem nič


----------



## Azori

DeeDol said:


> V hovorovej slovenčine sa používa "mať zaracha" presne ako v češtine (mať domáce väzenie),


Podľa mňa to v slovenčine nie je veľmi bežné (zdá sa mi, že to používajú zväčša len mladšie ročníky a znie to aj dosť slangovo, takže v bežnej konverzácii by mi to vyznelo dosť čudne). Je možné, že je to len prevzaté z češtiny - pravdepodobne pod vplyvom televízie, prípadne iných médií.


----------



## DeeDol

No, neviem, ja to počujem celkom často. Áno, od mladších ročníkov, hovorovo, slangovo, ale normálne "v bežnej konverzácii". Azori, možno sa pohybujeme v inom prostredí

Len tak na okraj: keď je v KSSJ "blbý" (ako subštandardné slovo), malo by tam byť aj zaracha, nie?


----------



## Azori

V KSSJ slovo "zaracha" (či "zarach") nie je asi práve preto, že nie je dostatočne používané (bežné) - preto sa ten slovník aj volá _Krátky slovník slovenského_ _jazyka_, lebo obsahuje len najpoužívanejšiu slovnú zásobu - v rozsahu asi 60 000 slov. Existujú aj väčšie slovníky. Navyše, najnovšia verzia KSSJ, ktorá je online, je z roku 2003 - odvtedy sa mohli objaviť v slovenčine aj nové slová (a to, že "zaracha" poznajú skôr mladšie ročníky, asi tiež o niečom hovorí).


----------



## francisgranada

Osobne to slovo nepoznám. K pôvodu slova len toľko, že samotné znenie slova ešte nestačí na jednoznačné určenie jeho etymológie. T.j. keď autor článku uvádza pôvod v maď. slove "zár", zrejme to má nejak (historicky alebo inak) doložené. (Spontánne by som to slovo aj ja dával do súvislosti skôr so slovesom _zaraziť_.)


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> K pôvodu slova len toľko, že samotné znenie slova ešte nestačí na jednoznačné určenie jeho etymológie. T.j. keď autor článku uvádza pôvod v maď. slove "zár", zrejme to má nejak (historicky alebo inak) doložené.


Ale v článku sa píše:





> Druhou možností je původ z romského zarinel = zavřít, což ale také patrně vychází z maďarštiny.


Takže ten pôvod nie je definitívne určený, ide o viac-menej špekulácie.


----------



## francisgranada

Rómske "_zarinel_" (s max. pravdepodobnosťou) naozaj pochádza z maďarčiny, preto som sa vyjadril tak, že _'uvádza pôvod v maď. slove "zár"'_ a nie tak, že _'pochádza z maďarčiny'_.  Ovšem kým nemáme k dispozícii viac údajov, nedostaneme sa ďalej ... (ani náhodou netrvám na maď. pôvode , len predpokladám, že autor článku má na to dôvod, že uvádza práve maď. slovo "zár" napriek existujúcemu českému slovesu "zarazit")


----------



## Azori

Hm..


> Slovo je *patrně* odvozeno z maďarského zar, tj. zámek u dveří, nebo také zavírat.


patrně = možno, asi


----------



## francisgranada

Ešte jedna myšlienka: od zaraziť/zarazit by som skôr predpokladal _zarazák_, než _zarach _(podobne ako _má padáka_, _na stojáka,..._). Poznáte ešte nejaké slová podobnej kategórie na _-ach_?


----------



## Azori

K zarach ešte: http://labs.juls.savba.sk/?w=zarach...d=slovake&d=bgcs&d=cercsru&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#

Inak - zaujímavý slovníček nespisovných českých slov  - http://labs.juls.savba.sk/csbg.pdf

Zaracha je asi niečo podobné ako _(dávat) bacha, __(brát/vzít) roha, __(mít/dát si) spicha _- aspoň teda pokiaľ ide o koncovku _-a_ - http://nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz/archiv.php?art=6050


----------



## Encolpius

Azori said:


> ...Inak - zaujímavý slovníček nespisovných českých slov  - http://labs.juls.savba.sk/csbg.pdf...



wow, vďaka, opravdu super slovník


----------



## bibax

francisgranada said:


> Poznáte ešte nejaké slová podobnej kategórie na _-ach_?


*-ch* je kmenotvorná přípona, dnes již asi neproduktivní.

Odvozuje podstatná jména od sloves, např. spě-ch (spě-ti), či-ch (čí-ti), smí-ch (smě-ja-ti), atd. (spěchati, čichati jsou odvozená slovesa).

Rovněž zkracuje a mění podstatná jména: Pech (Petr, nesouvisí s das Pech = smůla), Mach (Matěj), Zbych (Zbyněk), brach (bratr), kmoch (kmotr), apod.


----------



## vianie

You may find interesting some usages of the verb zarachotit: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.


----------



## ilocas2

Iné vysvetlenie etymológie je, že to pochádza zo "zaražené vycházky". - klub Čeština  na Okounovi <°)))><


----------

